# Inner Thigh Tattoo/ Microchip Slip



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

I recently found a stray GSD, took it to the humane shelter, and no chip was found. Long story short, I paid for a newspaper "found dog" ad and located the owner who assured me the dog was chipped. I do know that some chips will move from the top of the dog, down to the undersides. 

I remember the vet tech at the shelter scanned just the top and sides of the dog, not the underside.

I want to re-visit this thread:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/regarding-dog-tattoo-6894/

specifically, a mention by A. Vaina about tattoing a phone number on a dog, probably on the inner thigh.

Has anyone done this? How does regular machine/pen style human tattoo ink do on a dog's inner thigh over time? Does it fade out? 

I have an understanding vet who will help me accomplish this, as long as I can justify the cost and logistics. 

I'm thinking of having my dogs tattoed on their inner thigh with my phone number. Hopefully, if the chip has moved and can't be easily found, a shelter tech will at least be able to call me. I can assure them the dog is chipped and work out getting my dog back in person. Thanks.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I found one on Ebay about half price.

http://www.tattoo-a-pet.com/


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason Caldwell;141641
I'm thinking of having my dogs tattoed on their inner thigh with my phone number. Hopefully said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I would NOT use your telephone # for a tattoo. What if the area code changes (in California we change area codes like underwear) where you live or you move?! In the past my dog's have had their AKC registration # tattooed, inner thigh. The biggest problem I see with this is that most AC's will not roll over a dog to check for a tattoo #. Especially if it's a dog with the slightest amount of character ;-)
> 
> I would still chip the dog because this is the SOP with shelters. I'm not sure of the exact statistics but I think the numbers are small forthe risk of migration.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Your advice about an area code changing is good. An email address would work well. I've had the same one for 10 years. I don't think I'll change it. 

I do know that some chips have a polymer which keeps them from slipping. 

I am curious thouigh about the longevity of human tattoo ink on the inner thigh of a canine. How long will it stay legible? Will it not fade? 

I'm not attempting to re-invent the wheel for lost dogs found by caring people who do everything they can to find the dog's owner. I'm trying to think of ways to make it damn hard for a dog thief to keep a dog or sell it without raising questions from friends, family, and vets.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jason Caldwell said:


> I do know that some chips have a polymer which keeps them from slipping.


They do, but that still doesn't guarantee they won't. Cali has one of those "it won't slip" chips, down by her elbow. That's not where they put it in, but that's where it ended up.



> I am curious thouigh about the longevity of human tattoo ink on the inner thigh of a canine. How long will it stay legible? Will it not fade?


I will have to double check, but I believe if the tattoo is done correctly, it will be fine. I've got a number of ink types, and I don't think any of them are labeled just for livestock/dogs. Something else though if you are using human tattoo equipment, the depth for the needles is different. On a dog the needles don't need to go nearly as deep, the epidermis isn't as thick. I've accidentally, well and on purpose a few times LOL, tattoo'd my thumb with my equipment and it wore off after a few days, but a few years later the dogs still have their tattoo's. I think the oldest tattoo I've done is about 9 years old now, and it's still legible. I've done a few that aren't, but I blame that more on my technique then the equipment (didn't use enough ink).


----------

